
Best Machine Learning Language: Python vs. R vs. Others - shakes
https://medium.com/@girijareddy937/best-machine-learning-language-python-vs-r-vs-others-bc559ea745ef
======
hans1729
This article is beyond terrible. I'm a python-head, so I appreciate the
praise, but its all vague and for the wrong reasons.

Conclusion from the link:

> _To sum up, Python is arguably the best programming language for machine
> learning, as it is a general-purpose language that is suited for a variety
> of machine learning tasks. R is better suited for data analysis and
> statistical tasks as it is specifically designed for statistical computing._

Conveniently ignoring Julia, the reason why python is the best suited lang for
ML is because... its general purpose? Uh, what?

